# Egypt Shuts Down Internet



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

From

How Egypt shut down the internet - Telegraph

Organisations that track global internet access detected a collapse in traffic in to and out of Egypt at around 10.30GMT on Thursday night.

The shut down involved the withdrawal of more than 3,500 Border Gateway Protocol (BGP) routes by Egyptian ISPs, according to Renesys, a networking firm. Only one ISP out of 10, Noor Data Networks, appeared largely unaffected. It connects to the outside world via an undersea cable operated by Telecom Italia.

According to BGPMon, another networking firm, 88 per cent of Egyptian internet access was successfully shut down, however.

Renesys speculated that the apparent anomaly of Noor Data Networks may be a result of the fact it provides services to the Egyptian stock exchange.

BGP routes are one of the most vital parts of the internet. They are mostly used by ISPs so their networks can exchange information about how to best route the packets of data that make up all internet communications.

If an ISP withdraws its BGP routes, its customers effectively disappear from the internet, unable to access websites and services, send and receive email, or use voice services such as Skype.

The Egyptian government's action is unprecedented in the history of the internet. Countries such as China, Iran, Thailand and Tunisia have cut off access to news websites and social networking services during periods of unrest, as Egypt did when it cut off Facebook and Twitter earlier this week.

The ongoing attempt by the Egyptian government to shut down all online communication is, however, a new phenomenon. It not only prevents ordinary Egyptian internet users from accessing any websites, it cripples Tor, an anti-censorship tool that technical experts and activists were using to circumvent the Facebook and Twitter blocks.

The action puts Egypt, temporarily at least, in the company of North Korea, which has never allowed its citizens access to the internet.

And from

Egypt 'shuts down Internet' amid further protests; Facebook web traffic drops | ZDNet

With further protests planned and growing pressure on Egyptian leaders to resign after alleged human rights violations, it is believed that the Egyptian government has 'shut down' the Internet in the region.

While access directly to the Facebook and Twitter websites are inaccessible from within Egypt, protesters are circumventing the blocks in place by using mobile applications which still work. Proxy websites are also being used, as they mask the address of website, allowing those to access social networking sites.

But as the blocking measures are failing, it appears that Egypt has sanctioned measures to 'shut down' web access, fearing the same reprisals as seen in Tunisia earlier this month where the government collapsed and the president was forced into exile.

Further protests have been organised to take place tomorrow, said to be the largest yet. Egypt's interior ministry said it will take "decisive measures" against protesters.

It is also reported that SMS messages are also being blocked, amid further anti-government protests. DSL, landline and 3G services are said to have been taken offline in Cairo, according to one CNN reporter. Associated Press reporters are also suffering outages in the region.

Reuters reports that Facebook has seen a significant drop in traffic to Facebook from Egypt, suggesting that social networks have been a factor in the rise in protests.

"We are aware of reports of disruption to service and have seen a drop in traffic from Egypt this morning", a Facebook spokesperson said.

The US government, an ally of Egypt, called on the Egyptian authorities to unblock the social media sites that have been used to organise the anti-government protests, arguing the government should "not prevent peaceful protests or block communications". .

-------------------------

This is very interesting in that the country has pretty effectively shutdown most internet access and is extending the shutdown into the cellular and landline areas too. Via the methods they used, it would not be that much more difficult to do the same here in the US or in any country for that matter. Shut down the main internet and communication transfer points and you'd lock out most of the US. Convice the top tier providers (AT&T, Sprint & Verizon) to go along with you nd it would be pretty easy. Unfortunately I'm sure the gov already has a blueprint for doing this. For all practical purposes it now looks like you can consider Egypt to be the Beta or test case of how to do it.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

The reason Obama want an off switch for the Internet.
When TSHTF he can disconnect the people and make it harder to organize.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Ham radio. RTTY. Packetware. Learn it.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

backlash said:


> The reason Obama want an off switch for the Internet.
> When TSHTF he can disconnect the people and make it harder to organize.


Nah.... I think he wants an off switch for the Internet so people won't so readily realize what a crappy job he is doing running the Government.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

HarleyRider said:


> Nah.... I think he wants an off switch for the Internet so people won't so readily realize what a crappy job he is doing running the Government.


We already know he's doing a bad job.
We just won't be able to go on line and complain.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Our DotGov has a lot of gall telling the Egyptian Government to 'listen to their people', when they utterly refuse to listen to We The People!! Talk about hypocrisy.......


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Bigdog57 said:


> Our DotGov has a lot of gall telling the Egyptian Government to 'listen to their people', when they utterly refuse to listen to We The People!! Talk about hypocrisy.......


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> From
> 
> How Egypt shut down the internet - Telegraph
> 
> ...


Los Angeles Times
Oil prices climb on unrest in Tunisia, Egypt, Lebanon and Yemen
Oil prices: Oil futures surge on unrest in Tunisia, Egypt, Lebanon and Yemen - latimes.com


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

backlash said:


> The reason Obama want an off switch for the Internet.
> When TSHTF he can disconnect the people and make it harder to organize.


EXACTLY! It's coming to a town near me too!! Just for the record - I live in the beautiful country of Canada, but I was born in the U.S.A., and all of this is very close to home for me. People perish for a lack of knowledge, and it is good to just get the word out, so good on you CulexPipiens for the post :wave:

Be Encouraged!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

lovetogrow said:


> EXACTLY! It's coming to a town near me too!! Just for the record - I live in the beautiful country of Canada, but I was born in the U.S.A., and all of this is very close to home for me. People perish for a lack of knowledge, and it is good to just get the word out, so good on you CulexPipiens for the post :wave:


Thanks.

My interest in this is two fold. One, from the technology perspective, and two from a thought on what additional steps to take in prepping with the consideration that, now that precedence has been set, this may happen here and elsewhere. Obviously getting PDFs and then hard copies are the logical first steps. As MrSfstk8d said, looking at alternative communication methods will be important too.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes CulexPipiens - A precedent has been set, and methinks we are not too far behind the eight ball our dear selves. Exploring alternative communication methods and furthering prep strategies and such are the order of the day fer shur!


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

lovetogrow said:


> Yes CulexPipiens - A precedent has been set, and methinks we are not too far behind the eight ball our dear selves. Exploring alternative communication methods and furthering prep strategies and such are the order of the day fer shur!


Roger that love, a reckoning seems to be ready.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Just reported in Before it’s News blog:

MUBARAK AND PERSONAL BODYGUARDS GUNNED DOWN TRYING TO FLEE THE TOWN OF SHARM el SHIKH….REPORTED ABOUT AN HOUR AGO.

HAVEN’T FOUND ANYTHING ON msm….

(I guess after word got out that the Tunis PM got away with 150,000,000 oz of gold...they were ready??)


----------



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

*Not all internet down*

My cousin lives in Cairo. She has been able to Skype my aunt (who lives in Canada) several times since Thurs. She is a photo journalist and has been able to deliver photos also. I have no idea what her connections are, but she has been able to get limited information out via the net. No FB or cell though.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Circumventing the Internet with Ham Radio
Ham Radio Software

How Users in Egypt are Bypassing Twitter and Facebook Blocks
How Users in Egypt Are Bypassing Twitter & Facebook Blocks


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

I think when the full effect of hyper inflation hits our economy, we could have the same things here in the US. With rioting, crowds screaming off with their heads in Brtain and revolutions spreading around the globe, I and I assume everyone on this forum think it prudent to be prepared to feed ourselves, without having to go to wally world for a long time. 


I ain't got a clue about long distance communications, but if you have seen the movie, Next of Kin with Patrick Swayze and Liam Neeson, there are a few hints as to how ******** can communicate, within hearing distance. It's a bit overdone but it's a movie not real ******** using fake bobwhite, hoot owls, screech owls, bart owls, whipporwills, squirrel barks, coyote howls, kate E dids and not even one Painter scream as the old folk say. But it is a fair representation of what some folks can do.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Shortwave!*



MrSfstk8d said:


> Ham radio. RTTY. Packetware. Learn it.


Agreed man, strongly agreed. Shortwave's really the way to start leaning towards.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

JayJay said:


> Just reported in Before it's News blog:
> 
> MUBARAK AND PERSONAL BODYGUARDS GUNNED DOWN TRYING TO FLEE THE TOWN OF SHARM el SHIKH&#8230;.REPORTED ABOUT AN HOUR AGO.


I've looked around all the news feeds I frequent and couldn't find anything. I stopped using Before It's News some time ago because it seemed to me they put stories up without confirming or getting all the facts; sorta like the National Enquirer.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am wondering if Sat.Phones with direct-link to PC would allow for 'net access - costly for sure, but, in the case of getting an email out or some similar small byte transfer might make a difference.

I'll start my hunt for a dual mode sat-cell phone with email capabilities ..


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

That begs a few questions though. First, where is the downlink for the satelite you're connecting to? If it's downlink is in an area that has gone "signal dark", you've not gained anything yet. Secondly, if the person who'm you're trying to communicate with is in an area that is out of comission, then you're screwed that way too. In any even, it's still dependent upon the infrastructure of the communications agencies involved. 

As an aside, my Dad and I, when he was alive, were know to make some REALLY DX shots (Long Distance Transmissions). One time, on our home rig (with a GREAT home made dipole) operating on ~40W output, we got a DX from Illinois to New Zealand. Only could keep it in for about half hour because of weather, but it was awesome.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I found a possible product that might satisfy needs for sat-phone and cell-phone and smart-phone all-in-one.

TerreStar™ Networks - Mobile Communications. Redefined

It is supposed to work with AT&T networks in the USA, but, it uses a SIM-card which might make it usable here in Canada with the SIM-card that I have in my cell-phone.

I'll do a little more research and report back if I find anything cool to share.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH and I were wondering if our government will follow the same tact when they feel their tail is on the line. I'm sure they will have a secured way for them to communicate via internet but they would want to keep the people in the dark. I agree they have a lot of nerve tell the Egyptians to listen to their people, just as they have a lot of nerve telling China how to handle their money. Motto "Clean up around your own door first"


----------

